
How We Test the Stateful Autoscaling of Our Stream Processing System - chuckblake
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/03/how-we-test-the-stateful-autoscaling-of-our-stream-processing-system/
======
nisanharamati
Hi All,

I'm Nisan, a Chaos Engineer at Wallaroo Labs, and the author of this post.
I'll be keeping an eye on this thread throughout the day and answer folk's
questions if you have any.

